# Fishing Bridge to be complete by January 2010



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Escambia County Board of County Commissioners heard an update on the fishing bridge today which stated that the bridge should be completed by January 2010. WEAR 3 reported the story on their website http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/x_stories/story15.shtml


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to hear. BTW that link no longer works.

I did a search and found this one from last April:

<SPAN class=story_headline id=headline1>Work Has Begun On Pensacola Fishing Pier
<P class=story_copy><SPAN id=text1>PENSACOLA - Work has begun on rebuilding a Pensacola landmark lost in Hurricane Ivan.
Work crews have put in the first round of pilings to support a new fishing pier along side the Three Mile Bridge in Pensacola. 

FEMA gave Escambia County about 17 million dollars for the project... 

The county is building a shorter bridge about one third of the size of the old one and using the extra cash to build go towards a ball park on Bauer Road.

Dennis Holmes: "I loved catching my fish out there. Flounders in particular and watching other people catch fish so I would spend a whole Saturday out there at times, didn't care if I caught anything or not." Dan Thomas/Reporter: "The new one is going to be a little shorter than the old one." Holmes: "Don't matter to me. It don't matter to me. As long as we get it out there." 

The new pier is expected to be complete by December 2009.
<P class=story>Last Updated: <SPAN id=datestamp1>Friday, April 18 2008, 07:02 PM<P class=story>I think the story you mentioned is not yet archived?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN class=story_headline id=headline1>Apparently WEAR3 updates their stories, but keeps the same links. Oh well, here is the story. 

<SPAN class=story_headline><SPAN class=story_headline>*Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier Update*<P class=story_copy><SPAN id=text1>PENSACOLA BEACH - An update now on Pensacola's fishing bridge that was destroyed in Ivan.

Escambia County officials say they're making progress on rebuilding the popular local attraction.

About 90 percent of the 290 pilings needed for the new bridge are in place and they say they're set for a January 2010 completion date.
<P class=story>Last Updated: <SPAN id=datestamp1>Thursday, January 15 2009, 06:08 PM


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, they are slower than freaking molasses. They've built a 6 lane elevated replacement into New Orleans in 2 years and these guys are still pounding poles - for a year?



I don't see how they're making any money.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I know the hurricanes kept them from working a lot this summer. Everything was tied up in Chico for awhile.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I think too they first put in some test pilings. Which helped them determine the right ones to order for the entire job.

And then wait for them to be made and cured, etc. ??

So it seems like it is taking forever, but it all can't be done with off the shelf stuff.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

So it looks like they are predicting one more month than what they said nine months ago. I think that is pretty good as far as staying on schedule.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Xanadu (1/19/2009)*Man, they are slower than freaking molasses. They've built a 6 lane elevated replacement into New Orleans in 2 years and these guys are still pounding poles - for a year?
> 
> I don't see how they're making any money.


I will have to confirm this, but I believe that the project was shut down for Gulf Sturgeon migration for an extended period of time.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *spearfisher (1/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (1/19/2009)*Man, they are slower than freaking molasses. They've built a 6 lane elevated replacement into New Orleans in 2 years and these guys are still pounding poles - for a year?
> ...




Kidding right? Sturgeon are too slow and stupid to avoid being hit in the head by a concrete piling moving 3' per minute?



God love the environment, but some of this stuff is retarded.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Xanadu (1/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *spearfisher (1/19/2009)*
> ...


I wish I were kidding. Gulf Sturgeon migration shut down dock building, bridge building, artificial reef deployment and anything else you can imagine that the environazis could put a stop to. It ranks right up there with stopping reef deployment because you might drop a reef on a wright whales head. Just plain stupid!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *spearfisher (1/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (1/19/2009)*
> ...






You have got to post the link. That's gonna be some fine reading.



"there is the possibility that one of the last 5 sturgeon in the world will be killed when a piling is put in the water." 



Right.


----------



## 88gtman (Mar 29, 2008)

I am excited to see the bridge once it is finished. One of my favorite fishing spots as a kid since my family never owned a boat.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Was down 2 weeks ago and didn't see any work being done the whole week I was there. This might have been discussed before, but looking at the sign it appears we'll be able to drive onto the pier? I certainly hope so because it was nice to drive on and have everything I needed right there. Looks like it will be open by the time I get back down, which will hopefully be Sept.-Oct. 2010.


----------



## BobH137 (Apr 1, 2009)

Should have had the 3-mile back up a long time ago!

Where's all the National Infrastucture jobs Pres O-Bama talked about? 

New & repaired Bridges & roads were high on his "Fix-It List" when he app-lied for the Top Job!...So where's our Bridge Obi?


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *hossfly (4/7/2009)*So they are going to use the rest of the money for a ball field on bauer road? Did any of us get to vote on that? We need to seriously look deep into our local government.
> 
> 
> 
> That money went towards fishing, in my opinion why not buy more land for boat ramps or perhaps expand the ones we have.




Actually, the county just agreed to purchase land for a public ramp in bayou chico, and are currently looking at 2 sites in the perdido area for public ramps out that way. One of those is somewhere off bauer rd. and would put you right in perdido bay accross from pirates cove.:letsparty


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Any word on the projected opening, still going to be Jan. 2010?


----------

